# Fire-rated GWB



## Kendra (Sep 8, 2020)

I am working on a commercial office building renovation and had a question about drywall. Do I need to put 5/8” fire-rated GWB on the ceilings of the first floor everywhere that we stripped it down to the existing and or new framing?

Am I required to do anything where the existing plaster ceiling is?

We plan on using acoustic ceilings throughout the first floor for ease of access for wiring, etc. once it is leased.


----------



## jeffc (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you know the building's type of construction and what the occupancy is on the floor above your work area?


----------



## north star (Sep 8, 2020)

*+ + + = + + +*

Kendra,

In the areas that you "stripped down", ...are these areas considered
to be fire rated ceiling \ floor assemblies ?

What Codes & their Editions are you using ?

*+ + + = + + +*


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2020)

Kendra said:


> I am working on a commercial office building renovation and had a question about drywall. Do I need to put 5/8” fire-rated GWB on the ceilings of the first floor everywhere that we stripped it down to the existing and or new framing?
> 
> Am I required to do anything where the existing plaster ceiling is?
> 
> We plan on using acoustic ceilings throughout the first floor for ease of access for wiring, etc. once it is leased.



One story building??

or more ????


----------



## Mech (Sep 8, 2020)

You could look at hanging an acoustic ceiling beneath the fire rated ceiling assembly (if required) to provide a mechanical chase for wiring, ductwork, piping, etc.


----------



## TheCommish (Sep 8, 2020)

it depends on
the square footage of the building
the construct type of the building 
the occupancy-us group type for the building and spaces
the amount of work done in the building
the code in place at the time of renovations
the actual rating of the walls and doors separating the part of the buildings
possible more factors that are case-specific and will be  uncovered by the registered design professional code  analyst of the building and changes


----------

